# if you're not overtaking..



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

... DONT DRIVE IN THE @#%(_*@#$ RIGHT LANE



> The lane designated for faster traffic is on the right.


I CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE

It happens EVERY night on the way home. Freeway with five lanes each direction. FIVE LANES, yet these people still seem to think that because they pay their taxes they have the right to be inconsiderate f**ks by parking their asses on 90 (in 100 zone), speed matching the guy next to them thus making it impossible for you to overtake (or undertake, whatever), and yet they'll have nobody in front of them. What the hell is wrong with them? Seriously, why be so f****ing rude?

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

and country driving. same deal.

HOW HARD IS IT TO READ THE SIGN PEOPLE, COME ON?!!











> In Australia, traveling in any lane other than the "slow" lane with a speed limit at or above 80 km/h (50 mph) is a criminal offence, unless signage is posted to the contrary or the driver is overtaking.


Thats right, its a law. No doubt created by a law-maker who thinks just like I do in this case. THEY'RE BREAKING THE LAW, yet they seem to think that its OK for them because they're stopping you from doing 101 in a 100 zone. CLEARLY YOU'RE THE ONE BREAKING THE LAW, SO ITS OK FOR THEM TO DRIVE SLOWLY SO YOU CANT?!?!!?!

@#$%#$(%@#)%*(@$% [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not just in Oz mate. It's my pet hate here too.

Otherwise empty motorways are cluttered up with idiots sitting in the middle lane when there's nothing on the inside of them.

THere was talk of making it an offence as it causes jams in heavier traffic as you're effectively only using two lanes of the three.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I get that problem on the way to and from work practically daily!

Holding the horn down whilst undertaking usually makes me feel better :lol:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

I take it you did not grow up near senior citizens :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I did: in fact on the map one of the CITIES was named the City of the living dead.................

I learned not to let the small stuff get to me and save up for the big shit and yes I barely have a pulse........

but hell I am going to die like the rest of you so I just run there asses off the road and if they get out of the car I run over

them; one guy has a pretty good vertical just tapped the spoiler aahhh he still went flying..........

so either do it or move over...... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

by the way Merry Christmas........... L8R.... 8)


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

I just dont indicate when I cut them off.

Not indicating is my pet hate too, another inconsiderate & thoughtless action - BUT THEY DESERVE IT!! :roll: :evil:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

I lived in little Saigon (SoCAL) and always there are/is these very short Vietnamese driving
these huge ass Ford/Merc's/Cad's/Lincoln

and the cop had them (two car collision) pulled over; and she said to the Officier "I put my blink-a-dink on and moved over" the cop looked at me and I was laughing my ass off the cop had to take a moment...... and he looked at me again and had to turn away as he was crying. I had to call one of my Pharmacist to translate and she started laughing. I was just a witness.

So with any one if the blink-a-dink is on it does not mean they are looking or if they ever intend to move over..... 8)

L8R........... 8)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

When I do use the Toll rd it never ceases to amaze me (its nearly always empty) how many TOSSERS just sit in the middle lane at 70 you have to go right out to the 3rd lane then all the way back in :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: Now if there is nothing about a undertake and give them the wankers sign.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

everybody when someone is where they should not be remember the type of car and type of driver
Driver: M or F Age Approx. 55 or older / 20 or younger 25 to 50 I am eliminating 20-25 & 50-55
and if you happen to notice if they are driving with one hand or two

those four things and do it from Wed the 30th to Fri the 3rd and post your results

M or F

type of car

age

one or two hands if not sure just put: n/a


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep, i also come across these middle lane hoggers on a regular basis.

Even when you are right behind them, flashing your lights and gesticulating wildy to *'move the fuck over'* they don't.

And do you know why? Cos they don't look in their mirrors.

IDIOTS


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

well the problem here is that *they know you're there and they know you want to get past*. They think that because they're "doing the speed limit" they have the right to be there blocking you.

Its inconsiderate.

I've actually noticed a fair few P platers (here in oz you have to display 'P' plates for 3 years before you can get your full license - so this is someone of the age 18-21 99% of the time) who do it. So its not just the oldies, but that said, I think the kids do it simply because they dont know any better.

stupid f**ks [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> Yep, i also come across these middle lane hoggers on a regular basis.
> 
> Even when you are right behind them, flashing your lights and gesticulating wildy to *'move the fuck over'* they don't.
> 
> ...


So you can sit there right behind them, flashing your lights and gesticulating wildly. I've done that before but it's rarely effective. If the driver has any road sense he/she will have seen you and moved over.

Now I just maintain my own rate of progress using lane 3 to pass them.

No flashy lights, no hand signals.  ( Still think they're w*nkers though :x )


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I actually don't do the flashing lights and gesticulating thing very much, i do what you do and use the others lanes to manoeuvre around them. However, it is an offence to undertake isnt it? So either way, you cant win!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> I actually don't do the flashing lights and gesticulating thing very much, i do what you do and use the others lanes to manoeuvre around them. However, it is an offence to undertake isnt it? So either way, you cant win!


i am not so sure that if you pass them on the inside lane BUT do not move back out in front of them , but continue on in the inside lane ( which is where you should be anyway !! ) that that is considered " overtaking " !!! mmmm :?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

If you stayed in the inside lane after undertaking, then you would have undertaken them because you will then be ahead of them.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> If you stayed in the inside lane after undertaking, then you would have undertaken them because you will then be ahead of them.


to overtake or undertake you must change lane,, ( on a road which has two or more lanes ) if you have not changed ( deviated ) lane then you may be ahead of , or behind of , any other vehicle ,, this is not an offence !!! passing a vehicle is not ( in itself ) an offence !!!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Highway Code:

163

Overtake only when it is safe and legal to do so. You should

* not get too close to the vehicle you intend to overtake
* use your mirrors, signal when it is safe to do so, take a quick sideways glance if necessary into the blind spot area and then start to move out
* not assume that you can simply follow a vehicle ahead which is overtaking; there may only be enough room for one vehicle
* move quickly past the vehicle you are overtaking, once you have started to overtake. Allow plenty of room. Move back to the left as soon as you can but do not cut in

Give vulnerable road users at least as much space as you would a car

* take extra care at night and in poor visibility when it is harder to judge speed and distance
* give way to oncoming vehicles before passing parked vehicles or other obstructions on your side of the road
** only overtake on the left if the vehicle in front is signalling to turn right, and there is room to do so*
* *stay in your lane if traffic is moving slowly in queues. If the queue on your right is moving more slowly than you are, you may pass on the left*

Also, whilst not a law here is a extract from the House of Lords:

Lord Swinfen: My Lords, does the Minister agree that the practice of overtaking on the inside is far more dangerous than having to wait behind a slow vehicle? What are the Government doing to alleviate the problem?

*Lord Davies of Oldham: My Lords, overtaking on the inside is against the law. Significant stretches of our motorways are under surveillance. The driver of a vehicle who deliberately comes up behind another vehicle in a middle or outside lane and then swerves inside to overtake could easily be charged with careless driving.*

Lord Elton: My Lords, will the noble Lord kindly write to me-he will not have the information at his fingertips-to say when it was made illegal to overtake on the inside? Many of us have been saying that it should be made illegal but were told that it would not be done.

Lord Davies of Oldham: My Lords, the actual manoeuvre of one vehicle going past another in the inside lane because there might be a slow-down in the outside lane, and the inside lane is continuing to move, is not illegal. *Deliberately setting out to pass a vehicle by moving from one lane to another to go inside it and to go past leaves open the possibility that such a manoeuvre appears to be careless driving, and it could be subject to such a charge.*

The Earl of Erroll: My Lords, does the Minister agree that if vehicles travel within about 10 per cent of each other's speed, the roads are much safer? Therefore, by slowing lorries down, there are higher closing rates, which make roads less safe. It would be far safer to have lorries travelling at the same speed as the normal traffic on those roads.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't think i explained myself clearly.

If i have someone in front of me in the fast lane that i want to get past and they wont move over, i will have no option other than to move into the middle lane, undertake them, then move back into the fast lane if there are other cars i need to get past in the middle lane.

If i have someone in front of me in the fast lane that wont move over to let me past and i move in to the middle lane then stay there or move to the inside lane (depending on traffic flow) then i will still have undertaken them as i will be further ahead of them.

That is what i meant by not winning as undertaking is an offence. OR is it after reading the last post?

Anyway, i know what i mean!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

sporTTyminx said:


> I don't think i explained myself clearly.
> 
> If i have someone in front of me in the fast lane that i want to get past and they wont move over, i will have no option other than to move into the middle lane, undertake them, then move back into the fast lane if there are other cars i need to get past in the middle lane. - from reading the above and imo, that's what the Lords were referring to as careless driving although not specifically against the law.
> 
> ...


 As long as you know what you mean :roll: :lol:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

slg said:


> that's pretty much the same as the above unless you're in a queue and the traffic on your right is moving more slowly than you


well yes, but you ARE in a queue. you're stuck behind someone going slow :roll: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

SaintScoTT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > that's pretty much the same as the above unless you're in a queue and the traffic on your right is moving more slowly than you
> ...


which in a court of law you could argue was a queue as long as you were not breaking the speed limit to over/undertake... to says its a grey area of law is an understatement. I think alot of it is down to the perception of how you undertake... for example, I know I have driven in the inside lane of a 3 lane motorway, where because a car in the outside lane is going slower than me ( not exceeding the speed limit) then am I carelessly driving? I have undertaken the guy with a lane in between us and not caused any issues.

If I were to fly up to the rear of a car, swerve left and right, before finally slotting into the middle lane/ passing the car then sharply pulling in front of them then that I would guess could be considered as careless...

Unfortunately it is all in the perception of the man in blue. and most of the time you are just an extra scratch on the statistics!


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

the offence is having to pass in the first place as the other driver is not following the law


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well fortunatlly we are not TOTALLY "in the perception of the man in blue " , we have those nice people called lawyers, but still at the perception of a judge who prob knows f all about driving and a jury made up prob by the " fast lane roadhogs " !!!!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

beeyondGTR said:


> the offence is having to pass in the first place as the other driver is not following the law


Maybe the other driver isn't driving as he should but that doesn't mean that you *HAVE* to pass.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

brittan said:


> beeyondGTR said:
> 
> 
> > the offence is having to pass in the first place as the other driver is not following the law
> ...


 I quite agree; but that was not the statement made. today I sit back and just go with the flow......... I am guessing here but I lived in the LA, CA area for 16 years; and it maybe comparable to London I am not sure.; there you have 4,5,6,7 lanes across
traffic is at a crawl 30 mph now imagine motorcycles are allowed between lanes they are going 50-60 mph in other words it is F-in crazy plus you got some idiot shooting at cars from the hillside or one next to you because your music is to loud.

to pass or not pass the problem is that driver could cause an accident........


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Isn't overtaking allowed on either side in the colonies?


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Isn't overtaking allowed on either side in the colonies?


technically no; but legally they allow it. We are to allow the driver in the fast lane a chance to move over but if they have something up their nose we are allowed to pass on the right. If a 18 wheeler is on your ass trust me you move over very quickly


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The people you refer to suffer from a serious complaint it is called "OLD's", and can attack even the most unsuspecting at any time. They also suffer from tunnel vision unable to appreciate the danger that they cause to both other road users and themselves.
"OLD's" ? ---------- Outside Lane Drivers.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Isn't overtaking allowed on either side in the colonies?


yes, which is why I've found the direction this thread is going rather confusing :roll: [smiley=smash.gif]

I think its because you guys use the vienna convention and we kinda do but not entirely. We've changed things to suit ourselves 8)


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't you have trams in Melbourne (if my memory serves me correctly from when i was there)?

If so, you could always use those and leave the car at home!
:lol:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

sporTTyminx said:


> Don't you have trams in Melbourne (if my memory serves me correctly from when i was there)?
> 
> If so, you could always use those and leave the car at home!
> :lol:


exactly my better half would be going 70-75 mph in a 65 zone and have people up the ass. So now takes the bus $30 a month
unlimited travel some times it pays to be old not to be confused with OLD'S...............

I do feel even when those drivers are even over the posted speed limit should move over when a car behind flashes them.... to me that is rules of the road......... 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*"KEEP LEFT UNLESS OVERTAKING"*

I see that on motorway information signs sometimes and it has had an effect - along with Radio 4 once having a news feature on it one morning - everyone kept left out of embarrassment - there was no bumper to bumper queue in the overtaking lane or hoggers in the middle and as a result, traffic moved much faster and smoother! They should bring back public information films on the very subject!

I use the lanes to overtake but keep to a rule that I'll move back left unless I'm just about to overtake another car. If there are two cars or more in front of me and the first of them has not yet overtaken the car in the middle lane say, then I'll move into the middle lane and wait for them to overtake before I make the attempt. If somebody overtakes me it doesn't matter because ...

I often find that if there's a crocodile of cars in the outside lane, slowly overtaking a car in the middle lane half a mile ahead, then I might as well make two left moves into the left lane if empty, as I often find that the crockodile of half asleep numpties will all suddenly brake hard because a car in the middle lane suddenly sees a parking space he wants to occupy within the crocodile and they all jam their brakes on and suddenly I'm way ahead of them, with an empty lane in between and loads of comfortable stopping room for me  . Why join in with that? :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Well put John... the inside lane is for those who want to get on with their lives! The M6 from Stoke to Warrington is one of the worst stretches of Motorway in the country for it! I just pull in at the first sight of some brake lights and away you go! you can sometimes undertake 20/30 cars who are "technically queuing" in the outside lane. As the highway code state's, keep up to speed with the flow of traffic, and if you have to undertake because of slower traffic in the outside lane, you can... Just do not be a prick and jump from lane to lane!


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

The M40 is the same with these knobs sitting in the outside lane because they think it's the "fast lane"

In the mornings I can go for a couple of junctions on the inside two lanes while the other two are jammed up

E


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The problem with the only overtaking is everybody will try and squeeze through the outside lane when everything is moving slowly. Which inevitably results in nobody going anywhere quick.

It's worse on dual-carriage ways. See it all the time going onto the A303, everybody tries to overtake the sluggish van (which turns out isn't especially slow, but the micras or heavy laden MPVs are). All you can do is idle around 45 waiting for everybody else gets past.


----------



## TTSEG (Jul 12, 2009)

So what about when after overtaking you politely pull over into the left lane as you should and some prat sits level with your offside rear wing in the right hand lane. Meanwhile other slower traffic ahead is getting closer and closer and closer and still they doesn't over take. Eventually they force you to either accelerate and pull in front of them or brake to force them to overtake you so you can pull out. Can't you see the temptation to remain in the right hand lane and make the prat wait behind you? Life is never black and white...


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

at least traffic is moving in some lane be on a freeway with 6 count then 6 lanes and go 1 mile and it takes 1 1/2 hours

just be thankful you are moving 30 mph.....................

as an answer to pulling back after passing if you know you are going to be passing again within a reasonable amount of time

do not move over.... now if you got some one on your ass yeah move over and if you do and they sit near next to you......

you have two choices accelerate and get in front of him and slam the brakes on......... or just let it go..... just remember it is

him not you......... I have done both..... and I believe just letting it go is really best policy.....

L8R...... 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes indeed. You have to look ahead and in your mirrors to see what's going to happen, so as not to get yourself trapped. The BIG bonus is that doing this will make you far more aware of what's around you, making you safer and less likely to have a police car or anyone else on your tail. The number of half asleep people who switch off and don't notice faster traffic behind them is amazing. Their reactions are going to be slower in their dozey state too. Keeping active on a journey keeps you awake!


----------



## TTSEG (Jul 12, 2009)

"The BIG bonus is that doing this will make you far more aware of what's around you.."

Indeed the temptation is to either accelerate and pull in front to them ..then slow down.... or to allow them to get ahead of you then pull in tight behind them with a flurry of headlight flashing! I guess the sign of a advanced or responsible motorist would be to resist these types of temptation, let them go, and and let them have their accident elsewhere!


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

TTSEG said:


> "The BIG bonus is that doing this will make you far more aware of what's around you.."
> 
> Indeed the temptation is to either accelerate and pull in front to them ..then slow down.... or to allow them to get ahead of you then pull in tight behind them with a flurry of headlight flashing! I guess the sign of a advanced or responsible motorist would be to resist these types of temptation, let them go, and and let them have their accident elsewhere!


 I will say I have been tempted many times but Thankfully only 3 times have I reacted to those temptations and all was still good. Living in a rural area and growing up in a elderly area has taught me much "everything is "fine" "

Why add frustration into your daily life as there is so much to begin with.

I wish people just would treat other people with dignity & respect. and use some simple common sense.......

Have a good one..... L8R 8)


----------

